# NBC Sports Live Extra



## Tygh (May 7, 2006)

With the Fox Soccer channel going away and NBC taking over the broadcasting of the BPL games, I have been unable to get any info from DTV about their offering of NBC Sports Live Extra for next season. 

Also a bit concerned that DTV customers won't have access to the online games......just like I cannot get ESPN3.

Anyone have any real info on what DTV is going to do? I called and emailed but only got the standard "We are unsure at this time...."


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am unsure at this time... :eek2:


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Tygh said:


> Also a bit concerned that DTV customers won't have access to the online games......just like I cannot get ESPN3.


Why can't you get ESPN3?


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

goinsleeper said:


> Why can't you get ESPN3?


because direcTV isn't a option, for some reason direcTV just don't have deal with normal channels extra


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

lacubs said:


> because direcTV isn't a option, for some reason direcTV just don't have deal with normal channels extra


ESPN3 uses your ISP, not your television provider. At least, that's how it's always worked for me.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

goinsleeper said:


> ESPN3 uses your ISP, not your television provider. At least, that's how it's always worked for me.





goinsleeper said:


> ESPN3 uses your ISP, not your television provider. At least, that's how it's always worked for me.


i forgot that how that work


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

But you cannot use the ESPN Watch app because DTV has no agreement with ESPN. I'm really close to dropping DTV because of this and just going with a basic TV package with Verizon FIOS. Me and my wife's TV watching has dwindled quite a bit with everything you can get via the Internet. If I could get the ESPN Watch then I virtually would watch no TV.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

goinsleeper said:


> ESPN3 uses your ISP, not your television provider. At least, that's how it's always worked for me.


Not in the case of Time Warner Cable/Bright House -- their deal is to offer ESPN3 only to their TV customers, so people who have them as an ISP but DirecTV (or Dish) for TV service can't get ESPN3.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

hallrk said:


> But you cannot use the ESPN Watch app because DTV has no agreement with ESPN. I'm really close to dropping DTV because of this and just going with a basic TV package with Verizon FIOS. Me and my wife's TV watching has dwindled quite a bit with everything you can get via the Internet. If I could get the ESPN Watch then I virtually would watch no TV.


Blame ESPN and Disney for refusing to negotiate the rights to their Watch apps outside of the renewal of the contracts for their main channels. Unfortunately last time DirecTV and ESPN negotiated their contract Watch ESPN and ESPN3's previous incarnation ESPN 360 didn't exist.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

KyL416 said:


> Blame ESPN and Disney for refusing to negotiate the rights to their Watch apps outside of the renewal of the contracts for their main channels. Unfortunately last time DirecTV and ESPN negotiated their contract Watch ESPN and ESPN3's previous incarnation ESPN 360 didn't exist.


Exactly, it didn't exist when DirecTV and ESPN signed their last contract, and ESPN won't sign a seperate new contract just to add WatchESPN to an existing contract for the regular channels.

DirecTV seems unwilling to void their existing contract for the regular ESPN channels to sign a new contract that includes them and the Watch ESPN rights (probably because they would have to pay a lot more for the ESPN channels than they have to under the current contract).

So it looks like we going to have to wait until DirecTV's current contract with ESPN runs out and they have to sign a new one (whenever that is?).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

2014


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> 2014


It seems that just about every provider outside of Dish is slowly but surely adding these features. It would be nice for DirecTV to add them as well. These threads will pile up over the coming months. I've already noticed many irate sat subscribers in the App Store.

Remember, always blame the other player and don't aim that fury at poor D*. They hardly made much profit last fiscal year.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

fireponcoal said:


> It seems that just about every provider outside of Dish is slowly but surely adding these features. It would be nice for DirecTV to add them as well. These threads will pile up over the coming months. I've already noticed many irate sat subscribers in the App Store.


Each provider made their own contract with Disney/ESPN at a different time so they expire at different times. The recent additions like AT&T, Comcast, Cox and Cablevision only occured in the past year, all of which were announced as part of an overall renewal of their contract:
http://espnmediazone.com/us/tag/watchespn/


fireponcoal said:


> Remember, always blame the other player and don't aim that fury at poor D*. They hardly made much profit last fiscal year.


ESPN/Disney confirmed in the past that they are not negotiating the Watch apps as a standalone product, only as part of the renewal of their networks:
http://www.multichannel.com/content/meet-espn's-new-skipper


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

KyL416 said:


> Each provider made their own contract with Disney/ESPN at a different time so they expire at different times. The recent additions like AT&T, Comcast, Cox and Cablevision only occured in the past year, all of which were announced as part of an overall renewal of their contract:
> http://espnmediazone.com/us/tag/watchespn/
> ESPN/Disney confirmed in the past that they are not negotiating the Watch apps as a standalone product, only as part of the renewal of their networks:
> http://www.multichannel.com/content/meet-espn's-new-skipper


If people don't want to click the second link themselves here is the question and answer (the seventh question):

*MCN: You seem to be tying WatchESPN to bigger contract
negotiations? Or are you out there in the marketplace
looking at WatchESPN deals even if your current
contracts aren't quite due?

JS:* We are in the market talking to all of our partners
about WatchESPN. We have, to date, wanted to do deals
that included WatchESPN in a larger deal. We have not
sold it as a one-off , and that will continue to be what we
want to do.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Silly facts. Always get in the way, don't they?


----------



## Tygh (May 7, 2006)

Anyone hear any new information?


----------



## TravelFan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

I really would like to understand what's preventing Directv from getting the Live Extra. It can't be $$$, as even cheapo Charlie Dish is one of the providers! I like Directv TV offerings quite a bit, but the inability to watch WatchESPN(I understand, it's not Directv's fault) and Live Extra, as well as the very limited availability of programming via Internet outside one's home network is starting to make me consider Comcast. I'm going to wait until August 17, the launch of Fox Sports 1 and the new Fox Sports app. If Comcast gets the Fox Sports app and Directv doesn't have at least Live Extra by then, I'll have to put up with the inferior Comcast DVR but programming via Web is becoming more important to me.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Be nice to have all sporte channels and online viewing but I would hate to see how much my bill would go up.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Be nice to have all sporte channels and online viewing but I would hate to see how much my bill would go up.
It will go up regardless


----------



## Tygh (May 7, 2006)

The lack of any real information has me nervous that DTV will not be carrying the channels. That will force me to leave DTV after 14 years.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

The lack of any real information has me nervous that DTV will not be carrying the channels. That will force me to leave DTV after 14 years.

NBC alluded to the fact that everyone but Time Warner is poised to have it.

"Lazarus said that adoption of TV Everywhere is still on the uptake, touting NBC Sports Group's upcoming deals with AT&T's U-verse TV, Cox Communications, Charter Communications and DirecTV. "

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/sports-summit-lazarus-tv-everywhere-protects-pay-tv-ecosystem/143988


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

My understanding is that NBC will be transmitting the BPL games on several of it's channels, just as they were transmitted on Fox Soccer, Fox Soccer plus and ESPN 2.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

TDK1044 said:


> My understanding is that NBC will be transmitting the BPL games on several of it's channels, just as they were transmitted on Fox Soccer, Fox Soccer plus and ESPN 2.


They already announced what they'll be using for the games:
English Television:
20 Games on NBC
154 Games on NBC Sports Network
184 Games on Premier League Extra Time (Bonus overflow feeds)
22 Games on other NBCU channels (The release named CNBC and USA as the primary channels for the other games, while for Championship Sunday E! and msnbc will be added to the mix)

Spanish Television:
10 Games on Telemundo
66 Games on mun2

Online:
All 380 Games via NBC Sports Live Extra


----------



## Civrock (Dec 27, 2009)

mws192 said:


> NBC alluded to the fact that everyone but Time Warner is poised to have it.
> 
> "Lazarus said that adoption of TV Everywhere is still on the uptake, touting NBC Sports Group's upcoming deals with AT&T's U-verse TV, Cox Communications, Charter Communications and DirecTV. "
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/sports-summit-lazarus-tv-everywhere-protects-pay-tv-ecosystem/143988


If I'm reading this correctly... anybody hear of an ETA for when DirecTV will be included in the list of NBC Sports Live Extra (mobile app) providers?


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

Word in various soccer forums is that DirecTV has signed on as a partner with NBC to both show the extra channels and provide access to the app. A number of providers have recently been added to the app, but still no DirecTV. Does anyone have any hard news on this?


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

NBC has stated that Directv is on the list of providers carrying both NBC LIve Extra and Extra Time. There is still a couple of weeks to go before I would be concerned.

"NBC Sports Group said it has secured carriage for its Premier League *Extra Time *coverage with AT&T U-verse, Cablevision's Optimum, Comcast's Xfinity, *DirecTV*, Dish and Suddenlink."

"Relative to streaming service, *NBC Sports Live Extra*, the aforementioned providers, as well as Cox and Verizon FiOS, will make all Premier League games available to their authenticated subscriber bases."

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/nbc-sports-group-kicks-all-inclusive-premier-league-coverage-aug-17/144641

Furthermore, DirecTV has confirmed that in the very least, they will offer Extra Time. http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4110/session/L3RpbWUvMTM3NTM4MTUzMC9zaWQvX1JBN0ZId2w=


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

"According to sources, Charter and *DirecTV *will go live with the NBC Sports Live Extra access on *August 14*. Cox went live yesterday."

http://worldsoccertalk.com/2013/08/08/charter-and-cox-cable-add-nbc-sports-live-extra-access-for-epl-games/


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't access the site OR app for this? My WOT goes NUTS on the NBC Sports Live Extra site and Firefox freaks out and shuts off. Then, to get back on it takes forever because of all of the warnings. The app simply doesn't load and gives an error message. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## OutGolfn (Dec 21, 2006)

The iPhone/iPad app is working fine for me today once I inputed my directv info in the app.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> Am I the only one who can't access the site OR app for this? My WOT goes NUTS on the NBC Sports Live Extra site and Firefox freaks out and shuts off. Then, to get back on it takes forever because of all of the warnings. The app simply doesn't load and gives an error message. What am I doing wrong?


App, or Firefox? If just the latter, try Chrome or Safari.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

There is an ad on the NBC Live Extra site that I got suckered into. I didn't look at it quickly and it's spyware. It says to view content, upgrade to a new version of Abobe Flash. it looks legit but the Flash logo isn't quite right. That caused a lot of issues. All better now. Thanks though.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

So, if I wanted to play the NBC Live Extra games on my Flatscreen TV, I'd need a tablet with this app and an HDMI output. Anyone done this? what was the quality like?


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

It took me a while to realize that DirecTV offers five additional epl channels as NBC Extra time. Excellent. Currently watching one and recording two others.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

TDK1044 said:


> So, if I wanted to play the NBC Live Extra games on my Flatscreen TV, I'd need a tablet with this app and an HDMI output. Anyone done this? what was the quality like?


Check 220 and 491-495 for the games.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

TDK1044 said:


> It took me a while to realize that DirecTV offers five additional epl channels as NBC Extra time. Excellent. Currently watching one and recording two others.


Yay!


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried to watch NBCSLE on an Android device? I just doesn't work for me. I have re-installed it 3 times and it crashes after i select provider.


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

Most worthless Android app I have found. I have a Galaxy S4. When I click on the app it usually does nothing. Eventually a message comes up and says it has frozen, would I like to wait, report, or close it. Unbelievable that a major network allows such garbage to be put out with their name on it.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Most worthless Android app I have found. I have a Galaxy S4. When I click on the app it usually does nothing. Eventually a message comes up and says it has frozen, would I like to wait, report, or close it. Unbelievable that a major network allows such garbage to be put out with their name on it.


Galaxy S4 here too. Im able to register and watch maybe 5 minutes of video before the app freezes. I have to go into task manager and kill it. Have since deleted it until NBC gets their act together.

Sent from Raider Nation on my S4.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

My S3 let me register once, then it goes to a screen with 3 little squares, white and blue. So weird. I have to restart the entire phone after trying to use it... Glad to hear I am not alone, but sad that such a cool thing is wasted by not working.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Sample of info found at Directv.com after a little digging. Search for Barkleys EPL in Sports.

Saturday, August 24, 2013

Visiting Team vs. Home Team

Time (ET)

SD Channel

HD Channel

Fulham at Arsenal

7:45 am

220

Everton at West Bromwich Albion

10:00 am

491-495

Hull City at Norwich City

10:00 am

491-495

Newcastle United at West Ham United

10:00 am

491-495

Southampton at Sunderland

10:00 am

491-495

Stoke City at Crystal Palace

10:00 am

491-495

Aston Villa at Liverpool

12:30 pm

NBC

Back to top

Sunday, August 25, 2013

Visiting Team vs. Home Team

Time (ET)

SD Channel

HD Channel

Cardiff City at Manchester City

11:00 am

491-495

Tottenham Hotspur at Swansea City

11:00 am

491-495


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

With the new style of subchanneling alternate channels, I would rather see 491-495 become 220-1, 220-2, 220-3, etc. Then, this thread wouldn't have happened. And the thousands of people who had no idea about this would have possible seen it....


----------

